# 2010 Outback 301Bq



## dhdb

For Sale: 2010 Keystone Outback 301BQ $ 14,000

Travel trailer is a quad front bunk, mid cabin superslide (dinette/ couch) and kitchen, and rear master bedroom
Features: upgraded suspension with Dexter Ez-Flex w/ wet bolts and 5-leaf springs, 10 ply tires (2yrs old), power tongue jack, SS residential kitchen sink w sprayer, electric fireplace, Trico shower door enclosure, Englander residential rv-queen mattress, 32 Vizio tv, 10,000/1,000 lbs Equalizer 4-point sway control hitch and Tekonsha Prodigy P3 brake controller included. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/dan.nagle.98/posts/10215034943643878


----------

